# And another river run.......



## Clay3063 (Feb 3, 2017)

Took some pics of the actual process of loading today. Mostly elm trees today. One ash. And one pecan log. We are now accumulating a rather large pile of logs. I can't wait until we get the sawmill and then get it up and running.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 3, 2017)

You know Clay, you're really starting to annoy me.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you. Just doin my job.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 3, 2017)

Keep grabbin those logs, the weather is perfect, no leaves on the tree's, i'm guessing no bugs, and the logs will keep until you get the mill. I have learned to get the logs when you can.
Oh and I'm diggin watching all of this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 3, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Keep grabbin those logs, the weather is perfect, no leaves on the tree's, i'm guessing no bugs, and the logs will keep until you get the mill. I have learned to get the logs when you can.
> Oh and I'm diggin watching all of this.


Yes sir. That's the plan. And no bugs is a definite plus. We're stock piling for sure. I'm getting ansy though. We have another place to cut that is chock full of old growth mesquite. Some are monsters.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 3, 2017)

Id like a couple chunks of that when the opportunity arises. Skeet is not something we get up here.


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 3, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Id like a couple chunks of that when the opportunity arises. Skeet is not something we get up here.


I'll certainly send you some. Just tell me what you are looking for. I have a couple pieces left from some I milled with a chain saw mill several years ago. What size you looking for?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 3, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> I'll certainly send you some. Just tell me what you are looking for. I have a couple pieces left from some I milled with a chain saw mill several years ago. What size you looking for?


LFRB bowl blank size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 3, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> LFRB bowl blank size.



Let me see what I can scrounge up.


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 3, 2017)

Clay you're killing us!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 3, 2017)

nice loading outfit

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice haul!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Let me see what I can scrounge up.


No rush, I can wait for fresh cut large stuff, lol.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 4, 2017)

You've just got to know that ALL of us are totally envious! What a bountiful haul of wood! And it just keeps on a comin'! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 4, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> You've just got to know that ALL of us are totally envious! What a bountiful haul of wood! And it just keeps on a comin'! Chuck


Yes sir. I totally understand. When I first joined WB it had been years since I did anything in wood for the fun of it. Most of my equipment was packed away. I watched these guys and got wood envy very quickly. I just got a new G3 chuck in the mail Friday (yesterday) to replace one I had lost over the course of several moves. I am now watching some utube videos on the subject and am thinking I will try and turn a bowl or two this afternoon. I intend to share this wood as it comes available once we get a mill. That's the next big expenditure. God gifted me with so many talents and now all this wood. I intend to share those blessings with others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks like loads of fun, I hope those vines arnt poison ivy!
Happy milling.
Tom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 4, 2017)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Looks like loads of fun, I hope those vines arnt poison ivy!
> Happy milling.
> Tom


It is all that and then some. WE cut one day and haul the next. Both days I tend to end up dragging by the time we head home. And yes, there is a lot of poison ivy. Wife got a pretty good case of it the second trip out. It usually doesn't bother me too much. I may get a blister or two but seldom more than that. Just lucky that way I guess.


----------



## BTJake (Feb 5, 2017)

Clay, many thanks for posting these photos. Very informative. I like your loading rig! Can you provide some specs on the winch, cable and I guess "hoist"? What is the max weight you think it will handle? Would you do anything different now?


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 5, 2017)

BTJake said:


> Clay, many thanks for posting these photos. Very informative. I like your loading rig! Can you provide some specs on the winch, cable and I guess "hoist"? What is the max weight you think it will handle? Would you do anything different now?



Lance, that winch is a 12K winch from Harbor freight. We built the whole contraption. The hold back cables are 1/2" And we used high strength chain on the hold back cables to allow adjustment of the gin poles. I have maxed the winch out three times now. IE it wouldn't pick up the load. I've had the front wheels off the ground a couple times as well. It's hard to tell from tree to tree how much a length of it will weight. One of the things I've noticed on the last two trips is that with the warm weather the sap is running again and the trees are taking on ground water, thus they weight more than they did per foot a month ago. I am going to have to beef up the wings on the back where the gin poles attach to the bed. That is the weak link in the system. I thought using 3/8 inch thick 3 x 4 inch angle was heavy enough. It's not and wants to roll forward with the heavier trees. I will run a piece of 3 inch channel from one of the vertical tabs up to the main frame in the middle to keep that from happening. The gin poles are 2 7/8" oil field tubing. Hell for stout. And they are easily switched out for longer poles. The connector at the top is a piece of 2 1/2 inch solid bar stock that I heated with a rose bud and bent into a v shape then welded a piece of 3/4 plate in between to attach the cable block to. The cable blocks also came from HF.

All in all I think we were spot on with the design. It works better than I had hoped and the only thing I am going to do is beef up that one area I was talking about earlier. That and I am going to add 4 more u bolts to the cables, one on each end. Not because anything has slipped yet, but because I feel better with 3 rather than 2 on each end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BTJake (Feb 5, 2017)

Front wheels off the ground!!


----------



## BTJake (Feb 5, 2017)

Many thanks, Clay. I recognized the HF cable block. Terrific set up. Be safe and keep having fun/posting pics!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 5, 2017)

BTJake said:


> Front wheels off the ground!!


----------



## BTJake (Feb 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 11, 2017)

BTJake said:


> View attachment 121945



Yeh. No. Not that bad. I watch things pretty close and let off before things get out of control. LOL.


----------

